# Broken Arrow - First Episode



## ScottW (Sep 27, 2001)

Did anyone else watch it? What do you think?

I thought the theme song was pretty lame. Over all, I think the show has great potential.

Admin


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 27, 2001)

1) The show is great 
2) The theme song sucks
3) That vulcan chick is nice looking...is there any chance me an her... ?? lol 


Admiral


----------



## macavenger (Sep 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *
> 3) That vulcan chick is nice looking...is there any chance me an her... ?? lol
> 
> ...



Doubt it. Vulcans have that 7 year Pon-Far thing, remember? Or is that only the males? Maybe if you catch her at the right time...  Anyway, I definitely enjoyed the show. May even watch it on  a regular basis!


----------



## Red Phoenix (Sep 27, 2001)

I think it has a lot of potential, and was definitely way better than any episode of Voyager I'd seen. I think the most interesting aspect of the show was how they were trying to show a midpoint in the timeline for technology and society.

One thing I am worried about, though, is that a big goal of Enterprise's is to get new viewers who have been scared off by the massive background history in the later Star Trek universe, and also I think people who have been scared off by Voyager especially. I saw a bit of Voyager in there, so I'm hoping they can walk it off.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 27, 2001)

I will make sure to be with her in her quarters when she has those pom-far moments  hehehe


----------



## kilowatt (Sep 27, 2001)

I bet she will be away from Vulcanus or whatever and have to have her pon-far with a human! 

that would be funny

The theme song does suck. I expected more of a classical theme, like the other series have had. Or maybe a techno mix... but not this. They are definitely trying to appeal to a different audience.

And I have to agree, its got a lot of potential (but I thought Voyager did.. and in a way it did, but it didn't end how I wanted it to). 

If someone can get me the video to the theme, I'll try and write another one... that would be fun!

PS: anyone know how to take an apple pro mouse apart? I wanna see it from the inside


----------



## Trip (Sep 27, 2001)

What times/channels is this show on? I'm not a fan of any Star Trek, except for Voyager...do you hink I would enjoy Enterprise?


----------



## HyperLiteG4 (Sep 27, 2001)

Broken Arrow? When I first saw the title of this post I immediately thought that John Travolta movie called Broken Arrow. I was thinking 'what the heck? _why_ are they discussing this on a Mac OSX website?' Then I saw the word, "The Enterprise," "Voyager" and "Vulcan," then I realized what you are talking about.


Anyways, don't mind me, just wanted to say that...ok I'll shut up now and let you get back to your Star Trek discussion or whatever it is.


----------



## apb3 (Sep 28, 2001)

Get the latest issue of Maxim... Got NICE photos of Blalock (the Vulcan Chick) and other females.

I have a subscription so I don't know if it's in stores yet. And I DO read it MOSTLY for the articles. 

Also, it subscribes to my feeling that skillfully/artfully concealed nudity is a much bigger turn on than that playboy/hustler/biker-chicks-on-heroin genre of magazine.

Oh, the show's on UPN everywhere i think. In boston it's on at 8pm, so adjust for your timezone.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 28, 2001)

lol 
I am telling your wife lol 

I saw that photo of T'Pol.... meaw ..rrrr... lol


----------



## apb3 (Sep 28, 2001)

Related to my prev post about Maxim...

in the gadget guide this month, they have 4 things I'm thinking of getting and would like any feedback if you have them and/or know about their mac compatability:

1) The Archos (archos.com) mp3 player / portable USB hard drive. They list the 6Gig model but there is a 20 gig model for only a little more. Anyone use this with os X w/ success? I really want to be able to justify the purchase w/ my wife and if the Hard disk is recognized in os X, I can. My laptop (she stole my tiBook after one day!), an old Bronze, has a small HD and limited firewire capability (a pcmcia card that's on again-off again)...

2) The i-Cybie robot dog. OK, There's no way I'll justify this $200 purchase to my wife but a man needs his toys. anyone have one?

3) the Tube amp. Yes, a real vaccuum tube! And, it's all exposed so as they say, "You're guaranteed to get laid with one of these." How's the output?

4) the sprintpcs / samsung I300 phone PDA. They don't have them yet at sprint and the Franklin St. Sprint Store here near my office doesn't either... Availability? Function? How much of a hassle is NOT having a numeric keypad and having to enter the phone #s on the screen??

Sorry, but had to ask. And all us Trek fans are into gadgets, right?


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Oct 15, 2001)

I thought the first episode was ok, not much to write home about.  I don't mind Scott Bakula so much since I never really saw him in anything else.  I was never a Quantum Leap fan.  I  guess my reaction to this first episode was better than it was for TNG, Voyager and DS9 combined.  I only really appreciated DS9 after the Dominion problems came into the story line.  Never thought to see so much destruction in a Trek show.  Many of the effects were truly of cinematic quality.  As for the theme song kinda reminds me of StarDate 90210.  The producers have said they're trying to reach a new kinda Trek audience, not just the traditional geeks.  That's why you also got to see closeups of some sweet Vulcan flesh from day one.  Everyone knows the impact 7of9 had on Voyager for its ratings.  This Vulcan chick show more skin the first time out than any previous show ever did.
As for the technical side of it.  Wonder how the first starship ever built looks so much more streamlined than the even the original Enterprise, despite this timeframe being so far back before Kirk's time.  Actually if you are hokk on the effects you'll notice that this starship has been seen before on DS9 and TNG with some slight modification of course.  But it is the same.  I also saw it in First Contact.


----------



## apb3 (Oct 16, 2001)

I have that Star Trek starship design app somewhere on CD. I thought that ship looked familiar! When I get home tonight, I'll install and see if I can't make NX-01.

Also, I understand the "new audience" stuff, but come on! I don't care who you are, that song sucks. My wife isn't really a trek fan - she puts up with it when I watch... BUT, she loves this new show.

Her only comment last week:

"What the hell is this crap!?" - referring to the theme song. I think she'd count as a "new audience" member.


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Oct 16, 2001)

I actually found a link that shows off the ship I was talking about.  Looks like it appeared in plenty of scenes.  Here's the link


----------



## apb3 (Oct 16, 2001)

cool ship! The Akira rocks!

I canna find my starship creator CD!!! I'll keep looking.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 16, 2001)

I liked that ship they had on voayger, the one they showed that could do multi vector attacks, the episode when the EMH1 met the EMH2


----------



## apb3 (Oct 16, 2001)

Oh yeah! forgot about that one...

What was it's designation and name? Do you remember? For some reason "Intrepid" comes to mind.

Andy Dick was a great EMH2!

You know, it's always been a dream of mine to get a walk-on role in one of the trek episodes. Anyone from SmelLA read this? Hook me up.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 16, 2001)

Intrepid was voyager's classification.
I cant remember the other ships classification.

I would not mind a walk on roll myself 
Can I be the vulcan that goes through a PumFar with T'Pol ? 
Come on... please ??? I live in boston too 


Admiral


----------



## apb3 (Oct 16, 2001)

AK,
Have you been to the Northshore Mall Apple Store? I've only been once and loved it! Also, I had never even considered going to that mall until apple opened their store. But, Jesus, that mall is huge! It's like an smellLA mall. 

I live in East Boston (they tell me I'm now cool as Eastie is fast becoming the new trendy place to live), so it's like an hour away from me. Can't wait for the Cambridge location. Whatta you you think? Harvard Square?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 16, 2001)

I went to the apple store like a week after it opened.
It blew me away!  I really liked the store and the mall wasnt half bad 

I also live about 45min to an hour from that mall.  I think the better place to put a mac store is in the Braintree mall.  That place has a circuit city and a CC express, so no mac representation other than the little software provided by the software hut and one other place that I cannot remember at the moment (dang! The last time I went to that mall was when my now X was visting me.... last january...ah..how time passes by)

I wouldnt have a problem if it opened in cambridge.  Its been 6 years since I've been to teh cambrisge side galleria so I dont know about teh parking situation.  Last time I went to Harvard Square (also last january) parking was HORRIBLE!

The apple store needs to be accessible lol.

Admiral


----------



## apb3 (Oct 16, 2001)

I always find parking around that little park (the one with the monument commemorating where Washington addressed the troops or whatever). Or, you can pay to park by the health center 
Or, go up that little street on the left past the news stand. Or, it'd be cool to take the T and be able to carry your brand new speed-bumped SuperDrive TiBook on the way home... Imagine all the stares of envy and awe!!! Big ego boost, no?

I am pretty sure Cambridge is a done deal. I actually wish it was in Brookline. Last weekend I went to pick up some of my wife's friends in Allston and drove down Harvard Street through Brookline. The old Gap store moved across the street (same side as Coolidge Corner Theater), leaving the old Gap shell empty... Primo locale! T accessible and decent parking on Beacon, in that parking lot behind the stores and on the back streets nearby.

Do you know if ComputerTown ever came back? I used to go to the one on Beacon but they closed a while back. Thought I heard they were coming back though. Also, as a BU alum I get decent discounts at the BU Bookstore and they have a decent mac selection- software and only peripherals in terms of hardware and that's limited (and, shhhh, they still give me my student discount).

Lastly, you may want to try the little Apple shop on Huntington near the Longwood Medical Area and the MFA. You can see it from the E Line on the T; I think it's the Brigham Circle stop.


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Oct 16, 2001)

How is that Starship Creator?  What is the purpose of it?  I haven't read any review or anything and only briefly looked at the box.  I bought Klingon Academy, it blew me away.  I thought it was going to be a dud, but took a chance and it worked out.  Graphics are outstanding.  The ship detail is right on the money down to the running lights, explosion with debris.  Plenty of cut scenes too.


----------



## apb3 (Oct 16, 2001)

I only played with it for about an hour or so... and that was a while ago.

But, it was cool. You got to design ships (really detailed - down to types of probes, weapons, engines, etc...). You'll know right away if you make a mistake as you sit adrift in space with no power cuz you forgot impuls engines...

You use money allotments to build and then complete missions (I only did the shakedown cruise) after which you get more money to upgrade, repair or whatever.

My memory may be a bit off but that's what I remember. I think you also chose crews (but maybe I'm thinking of Rainbow Six ).

Damn. I wish I could find that CD! We moved into our new east Boston home this past summer and some stuff is still in boxes in the basement. As soon as I find it, I'll update here.

Related: anyone know whatever happened to the new Star trek game that was available for preorder (it was a huge strategy game - can't remember the name - that I pre-ordered from outpost.com)?? The last message I got said that they were not producing a mac version. Seemed odd to me since they were taking pre-orders .


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Oct 16, 2001)

I've been really tempted to buy Dominion Wars, since I've heard good news about that one.  Don't know anyone that has that one.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 17, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Oscar Castillo _
> *As for the technical side of it.  Wonder how the first starship ever built looks so much more streamlined than the even the original Enterprise, despite this timeframe being so far back before Kirk's time.  Actually if you are hokk on the effects you'll notice that this starship has been seen before on DS9 and TNG with some slight modification of course.  But it is the same.  I also saw it in First Contact. *



Yeah, it does look like the Akira class, just flip over the back end. If you knew Drexler you would understand. He is a great make-up artist, who loves that technical side of Star Trek. But he is not much on original thought (and in this case he was told not to be). 

As for the original Enterprise, only the primary hull and connecting dorsal were design with atmospheric flight in mind. When the Anderson Company made the actual models, it was consider to costly to have the hulls separate (or have window and markings on the port side for that matter). The rest of the ship was not design to see an atmosphere, so Matt Jefferies didn't see a need to add "streamlining" to the ship.

I still think the original is quite beautiful. Here are some of my favorite shots.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 17, 2001)

I have not heard about computer town, I think its not coming back with teh advent of teh Apple store.


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Oct 17, 2001)

I think the original Enterprise still looks good too, it's only downside was the era it was televised which didn't allow for photographing at the computer-controlled camera angles we see today.  I hope we start seeing some new designs come up as the Enterprise series starts to evolve.  If you are interested in seeing some original Trek artwork of mine, take a look for yourself.   I started to design them in Lightwave but just haven't had time to put any effort into completing it, ever since I started to teach myself Cocoa so I can program OpenGL stuff in OS X.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 17, 2001)

Your right, it would have looked better filmed today. I thought that Jein's version look nice in DS9 (though he took some liberties in his recreation). I look forward to seeing your creation brought to life in Lightwave. Judging from the things you have already done, those sketches are going to look great rendered!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 17, 2001)

You guys have an artistic bone in you 
Wish I could do some more sophisticated stuff other than pasting, moving, and rendering


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Oct 17, 2001)

I just hit me after AdmiralAK mentioned it.  But you rendered those Enterprise pics?  Which software do you use?


----------



## RacerX (Oct 19, 2001)

Mine were just photos of the original model (at least the top two and the bottom left) added to images from NASA using gimp (top two) and photoshop (bottom two) to kill time while work at my last job as a digital imaging specialist (so they are about a year old).

As for rendering, I'll leave that to those who do it best... like you.


----------

